# 2nd room self install



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

We have decided to use the second room capability of our 622 unit after doing without for several months. Mostly because they are charging me for it anyways. My question is how do I do it? Do I have to run a second cable from the 2nd tuner to the second tv? I am under the impression that I can do it without running new cable since the bedroom is already wired for ctv. Any info would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You connect to the RF Modulator output on the back of the 622. You can run a new cable to TV2 from the 622 or if you already have an existing coax run you can tie into you can use that. This is called a home distribution output because you can connect any number of TVs in a video distribution system.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

I used to have a cottage in Northern Michigan that was wired for ctv. I used to be able to connect my DirecTV TiVo into one of the ctv wall connectors and get service in the bedrooms at the cottage on the weekends. I would think a DISH Receiver would do the same (as long as you don't have another signal running through the line - ctv or OTA).

Make sure you have an RF Antenna hooked up to the receiver as well. So that you can use your TV2 remote via UHF to operate the receiver.

The default output channel on a DISH Receiver for TV2 is channel 60. So make sure you tune the TV in your second room to channel 60 to get a picture.


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

I do have the antenna hooked up but I am not sure if that is the RF antenna you are referring to? It has a little green ring around it and a red flag attached to it. Do I have to connect anything to the 2nd tv? I have it tuned to the channel that is showing it needs to be on via the setup menu and get snow. Thanks again.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

That is the RF antenna. You just have to connect a coax from the 622 modulator output to the TV2 input and tune the TV to the proper channel (60 is the default I believe). If you are using existing cabling you can test it by running a temporary cable directly from the 622 down the hall to the other TV. That will tell you if the existing coax run is the problem.


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> That is the RF antenna. You just have to connect a coax from the 622 modulator output to the TV2 input and tune the TV to the proper channel (60 is the default I believe). If you are using existing cabling you can test it by running a temporary cable directly from the 622 down the hall to the other TV. That will tell you if the existing coax run is the problem.


Ok.... So I do in fact have to run a cable out from the back of the 622 (TV2 spot) directly to the 2nd tv? When the unit was installed they had the coax coming in and then a splitter is in place with a cable going to both TV1 and TV2 on the back of the unit (from the wall).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not sure what you are saying. Are you talking about the input to the two tuners? If so, there could be one cable comming into a dpp seperator and then two cables connected to the input ports on the back of the 622. This is for input of the sat signal.

Also on the back of the 622 is another F type connector for the modulated TV2 output. This is the connector that must be used to feed the input to another TV or home distribution. See if there is anything connected to this port. It is next to the tow input ports.

It is possible to use a diplexer to "back-feed" the modulator output back up the same coax as the Dish feed is comming in on. However, somewhere in your cabling system, you have to have another diplexer to split the modulated output back into another cable that is connected to your TV2.

Somewhere along the line the modulator output must be connected to TV2 for it to work.


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> It is possible to use a diplexer to "back-feed" the modulator output back up the same coax as the Dish feed is comming in on. However, somewhere in your cabling system, you have to have another diplexer to split the modulated output back into another cable that is connected to your TV2.
> 
> Somewhere along the line the modulator output must be connected to TV2 for it to work.


Ok, this makes a bit of sense to me. It appears that it was set up as you have indicated. We have a central 'hub' for the whole house coax and RJ45. The installer had in fact left a diplexer there and said I could hook it up if I ever wanted to feed another room. So, I think my final question is how do I enter the diplexer into the mix? I see three input/outputs.... IN/OUT, U/V ANT and SAT. Can you possibly point me in the right direction to what plugs in where? I do see the cables for catv, the bedroom I am wanting to install as well as the room the 622 is already in. Thank you again for all the help.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

If he hooked up a diplexer to back feed the modulated output from the 622, you need to split it back out. I assume in your hub area you have a cable comming in from the Dish and it connects to a cable going into the room with the 622. What you need to do is disconnect the cable going into the room with the 622 and connect the single connection end of diplexer to that. Then on the double connection end of the diplexer, connect one end to the input from the Dish and the other end to the cable going into the room with the TV2.


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok, still moving along here.... It appears I have installed the diplex correctly as I now have it in place and the tv with the 622 in the same room is now working as it was before. I am 100% certain I have the right cable that runs to the bedroom also attached to the diplex and that the cable is good. I know this because we get free basic cable as part of our HOA and it was working fine when I plugged that cable into the hub. So, I did check and it says that I need to be on channel 60 for the 2nd TV but when I tune to 60 all I get is static. I am certain I am in dual mode because both lights light up when I power on the unit. Any suggestions from this point?


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

Additional info. Looking at the back of the 622, there is no diplexer. Just a splitter that goes into the sat 1 and sat 2 inputs after being split from the wall. I have a feeling that this means I cannot get away with just the one diplexer the installer had given me???


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

If you unplug the "basic cable" from the hub, does the remote room work fine on Cable Channel 60? I'd try to get the diplexer setup working 1st with just the 622 being a source for the frequency used by cable channel 60. If that works, but goes to static when combined with the "basic cable", you will likely have to purchase a bandstop to block the "basic cable" cable from sourcing the frequency used by the 622. You can block everything below X or everything above Y - IF the problem only happens when both cable and 622 are sourcing the frequency.

Edit:
Additional Info would imply you need to go to the store and buy a 2nd diplexer. They aren't expensive. I'd still try connecting some TV to the combined 622 RF and "basic cable" RF - even if you don't carry the LNB signal on the cable.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

For a diplexer to work you must use two of them. One inserts the additional signal onto the cable and the second one extracts the signal from the cable. Using a single diplexer will not work.


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

The Dish incoming cable is not connected in anyway to the hub. The catv is plugged into the 'in' on the hub. I disco'd the bedroom cable from one of the outs on the hub and we stopped getting catv in that room. I then plugged it into the diplexer which is working fine for the room with the 622 already in it. I think this means that something else is set up incorrectly. Such as my needing a second diplexer *if that is the case, how do I introduce it into the setup* or perhaps it is a setup function on the 622? Again, thanks for all the quick feedback!


----------



## AzGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> For a diplexer to work you must use two of them. One inserts the additional signal onto the cable and the second one extracts the signal from the cable. Using a single diplexer will not work.


Ok, so the fact that I do have the one diplexer installed and the 622 still works on the original tv does not have any type of impact on needing a second diplexer or not? I can pick up another diplexer tomorrow. I guess my last (hopefully) question is in the post above this one.... Where do I install this second diplexer?


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

AzGuy said:


> Ok, so the fact that I do have the one diplexer installed and the 622 still works on the original tv does not have any type of impact on needing a second diplexer or not? I can pick up another diplexer tomorrow. I guess my last (hopefully) question is in the post above this one.... Where do I install this second diplexer?


Do you have cable running through the ctv system in your house? If yes, then *STOP*. The install is more complicated if you're running cable through the ctv wiring.

On the back of your receiver you should see the following co-ax connections.

SAT 1 SAT 2 TV1 TV2

You should have 1 co-ax line coming into the house from your dish. That line should be split by a di-plexer DPP splitter right behind the receiver. Those 2 lines should be going to SAT 1 and SAT 2. As long as your receiver is working leave these connections alone.

There is an area on the receiver for TV1 connections. This should be hooked up to your HDTV via either component cables (R-B-G) or HDMI cable. As long as your HDTV is working, leave these connections alone.

There is an area on the receiver for TV2 connections. There should be a co-ax connection in this area. In fact it should only have co-ax and RCA connections for TV2. Take a peice of co-ax, connect it to this co-ax connection then connect it directly to the closest ctv wall connector. You should NOT need a di-plexer anywhere between the receiver and the ctv wall connector.

Now go to the second room. Connect the second TV to a ctv wall outlet with another peice of co-ax. Make sure the TV is set to receive a CABLE signal. Tune the TV to channel 60. Make sure the DISH receiver is on. Do you see a picture?

Does the blue TV2 remote operate the receiver?


----------



## slikkrock (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know if I have a similar problem, but I'm looking for some help. I live in an apartment building and have never needed to use the 2nd tuner for another tv in a different bedroom until now.

I hooked up the second tv with a long co-ax run --- picture looked great.

However, when I noticed a wall plate and tried the connection (cable from 622 into wall plate located by the 622 - cable from wall plate in second bedroom directly into tv) without the long run, i got a ton of static/interference/snowy picture on the 2nd tv. I don't have cable running through my place, and I'm not aware of OTA attenna on the roof of my building that would add to an additional signal being fed through the existing pre-dish install wall plates.

My questions are: Am I looking at the wall plates as a simple solution to a complex problem? Is this a problem with the constuction of my building? Is there anything I can do to limit the interference in the wall plates? Should I be resigned to the long run? Did I do something wrong?

Thanks for any advice or suggestions.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

slikkrock said:


> I don't know if I have a similar problem, but I'm looking for some help. I live in an apartment building and have never needed to use the 2nd tuner for another tv in a different bedroom until now.
> 
> I hooked up the second tv with a long co-ax run --- picture looked great.
> 
> ...


You could try a $29 signal amplifier from RadioShack. Odds are, there are a bunch of splitters/barrel connectors, etc in your cabling causing signal loss.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

slikkrock said:


> I don't know if I have a similar problem, but I'm looking for some help. I live in an apartment building and have never needed to use the 2nd tuner for another tv in a different bedroom until now.
> 
> I hooked up the second tv with a long co-ax run --- picture looked great.
> 
> ...


Are you sure there's no signal running through the cable system in your apartment? Jjust because you don't subscribe to the cable your arartment building has, doesn't mean that they're not pumping a signal through it. When I ilived in an apartment, the complex had cable, when I subscribed, they just brought out a cable box what would descramble the signal that was already running through the system. The installer point blank told me that there were no switches to flip. The whole building was "hot", you just needed the box to watch it.

If you got a clean signal from TV2 when running your own co-ax, why not do that and tuck the co-ax under the carpet? You can pull the carpet back off of the tack strip, run the cable and easily put the carpet back down. Just do it in small sections (8 - 10 feet at a time), and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## buzzlightner (Sep 5, 2006)

I am also having a problem with TV2 output. What's weird is that it works fine on one of my TVs but looks horrible on others. I've tried some of the suggestions offered in this and other threads but still can't seem to determine what's wrong. 

Here's my situation: ViP622 hooked up to JVC HDTV via component on TV1 (looks very good). TV2 output is coax to an amplified splitter. Off of splitter, one cable goes to small, very old TV in another bedroom (picture is so bad, filled with snow, audio is all static). Second cable off of splitter goes to PC in the same room with ATI All-in-Wonder video capture card (picture is also bad but different, it's washed out and too bright and the picture shakes/vibrates back and forth). If I hook the TV1 output to the PC capture card, everything is perfect (no washed out colors or shaking/vibrating image). 

To trouble shoot, I've tried changing the 622's RF modulator from Cable to Ant, tried different channels, tried swapping out known working RG6 and RG59 cables, tried with and without amplifier, swapped out splitter, etc. Nothing will get the coax to work on PC or on second room's TV. I even tried TV2's composit RCA video out on the PC and it had the same exact image problems that the coax had. very strange...

For kicks I decided to go straight out from TV2 to my JVC HDTV's Ant In via coax, tuned to channel 60 and presto, perfect picture (well, as good as an RF signal will allow, but still very good). Tried the same thing with the amplifed splitter and still looks great on the JVC.

So, I've determined that it works on some TV's but not on others and it doesn't work with the ATI capture card (although I've used the capture card with my older Dishplayer 7200 for years without problems).

Any ideas or suggestions? I can't help wondering if there may be a macrovision type of system that may be causing the ATI capture card to go bad (especially since the image is that washed out, over saturated and too bright kind). 

I then tried this: I sent the TV2 coax straight to an old VHS VCR I had laying around. Then from the VCR coax out to the amp/splitter, then to the second TV and PC. When I do this the second TV was fixed but I have to tune to chanel 3/4 (some of you may be thinking that the old TV couldn't tune the higher cable channels but I checked that and it does). But the PC still has the washed out colors/brightness and shaky/vibrating image. PLEASE HELP...

In summary:

TV2 coax to JVC = great
TV2 coax to PC = too bright, too shaky
TV2 coax to 2nd TV = snowy picture with white noise
TV2 coax to amp/splitter to PC = too bright, too shaky
TV2 coax to amp/splitter to 2nd TV = snowy picture with white noise
TV2 RCA to PC = too bright, too shaky
TV1 S-Vid to PC = great (but wrong aspect ratio)
TV2 coax to VCR to amp/splitter to PC = too bright, too shaky
TV2 coax to VCR to amp/splitter to 2nd TV = great (but have to tune to ch. 3/4)

I've got the latest software, etc. and sorry for the insanely long post...


----------

